# Kennt Ihr die Village Idiots? - Das sind die ersten Namen berühmter Bands...



## SteveJ (18 Juni 2022)

Viele berühmte Bands haben ihre Karrieren unter anderen Namen begonnen.
Aus dem ein oder anderen Grund haben sie ihre Namen dann irgendwann zu denen geändert, die wir heute kennen.
Wieder andere Bands sind aus früheren Vorbands hervorgegangen.

Manche dieser ehemaligen Namen sind urkomisch, andere ziemlich langweilig und manche schlicht und ergreifend inkorrekt oder unmöglich.

Hier einige Beispiele:

*Lady Antebellum*
Sie wurden als Lady Antebellum berühmt, aber jetzt möchten sie, dass die Welt sie als *Lady A* anspricht. 
Die äußerst populäre und mit einem Grammy ausgezeichnete Country-Band, die seit 2006 den Namen Lady Antebellum verwendet, hat sich zu dieser Änderung entschlossen, da das Wort Antebellum mit Sklaverei assoziiert wird... 
Aber auch der neue Name der Band ist kein Gewinn, denn eine schwarze Bluessängerin aus Seattle (mit richtigem Namen Anita White) verwendet seit Jahrzehnten den Künstlernamen Lady A. 
Jetzt geht es vor Gericht um die Erlaubnis, ob Band und Sängerin den Namen nutzen dürfen... 🤦


*The Pendeltons*
Pendleton-Hemden (Wollkaro-Hemden) wurden damals in den 1960ern von Surfern getragen. 
Brian Wilson, der kreative Kopf der Band, dachte, es wäre ein guter Name für seine Band. 
Er änderte ihn jedoch schließlich in *Beach Boys*. 


*Skid Row*
Bevor Kurt Cobains Band zu *Nirvana* wurde, trug sie verschiedene Namen, darunter Fecal Matter (Cobains ursprüngliche Punkband), Skid Row (nicht zu verwechseln mit der gleichnamigen Hard-Rock-/Heavy-Metal-Band) und Man Bug, um nur einige zu nennen.


*The Quarrymen*
Bevor die *Beatles* zusammen kamen, rockten John Lennon und Paul McCartney in Liverpool als die Quarrymen (dt. Steinbrucharbeiter).


*On a Friday*
Thom Yorkes Band probte nach der Schule. Ratet mal, wann? Genau, freitags. 
Zum Glück haben sie ihren Namen in* Radiohead* geändert. 


*Tony Flow and the Miraculously Majestic Masters of Mayhem*
Wer dachte, *Red Hot Chili Peppers* sei ein langer Bandname, denkt da jetzt vielleicht anders drüber. 


*Smile*
Glücklicherweise änderte die Band von Brian May und Roger Taylor ihren Namen in etwas Majestätischeres, als Sänger Freddie Mercury zu ihnen stieß: *Queen*


*The Young Aborigines*
Anscheinend beruhte der Name auf der Idee, dass ihre Musik in irgendeiner Weise primitiv sein sollte (was einfach falsch ist). 
Stattdessen wurden sie zu den *Beastie Boys*.


*Screaming Abdabs*
Eine frühe Version von *Pink Floyd* trat unter diesem eher einzigartigen Namen auf.


*Sweet Children
Green Day* startete 1986 unter diesem Namen. Damals waren die Jungs 14 Jahre alt...


*Wicked Lester*
Chaim Witz (später Eugene Klein, heute besser als Gene Simmons bekannt) und Paul Stanley spielten in einer Band mit dem Namen Wicked Lester.
Schließlich kamen Leadgitarrist Paul "Ace" Frehley und Drummer Peter Criss dazu und sie gründeten *KISS*.


*Atomic Mass*
Den britischen Rockern fiel dann schließlich doch noch ein anderer Bandname ein: *Def Leppard*. 
Es lässt sich darüber streiten, ob dieser Name nun wirklich viel besser ist...


*Kara's Flowers*
Bevor sie zu *Maroon 5* wurde, hieß Adam Levines Band Kara's Flowers.


*Mookie Blaylock
Pearl Jam* spielten offenbar ihren ersten Auftritt unter dem Namen des Basketballspielers Mookie Blaylock. 
Der Grund dafür? Sie waren zu sehr mit dem Schreiben von Musik beschäftigt, um sich einen guten Namen auszudenken! 


*The Polka Tulk Blues Band*
Bevor sie zu heftigem Heavy Metal übergingen, waren Ozzy Osbourne und seine Jungs tatsächlich eine Blues-Rock-Band. 
Doch dann ließen sie sich von Boris Karloffs Film "*Black Sabbath*" inspirieren... 😜


*Naked Toddler *("nacktes Kleinkind")
*Creed* stehen definitiv ganz oben auf der Liste mit schlechten Bandnamen. 
Was hatten sie sich bloß dabei gedacht? 


*The Obelisk*
Sich selbst ein Denkmal zu nennen, war wahrscheinlich nicht gothic genug. 
Auch Malice oder Easy Cure waren noch nicht perfekt. 
Die Band von Robert Smith fand dann aber doch noch den richtigen Namen: schlicht und ergreifend *The Cure*.


*The Salty Peppers*
Frontmann Maurice White (1941-2016) änderte den Namen irgendwann zu *Earth, Wind & Fire*, weil er Schütze war und dies seine Elemente waren.


*The Golliwogs*
Ihr Name war einfach eine unglaublich schlechte – vor allem sogar rassistische – Idee. "Golliwog" bedeutet etwa "Negergruppe". 
Zum Glück änderten sie ihren Bandnamen stattdessen in *Creedence Clearwater Revival*. 


*Pud*
Die *Doobie Brothers* hießen mal schlicht und einfach Pud.


*Village Idiots*
Die kanadische Rockband* Nickelback* hat schon immer die Geister geschieden. 
Wenn Ihr auf der "Ich kann sie nicht ausstehen"-Seite des Spektrums steht, werdet Ihr vermutlich die Tatsache lieben, dass sie als Coverband unter dem Namen Village Idiots ("Dorftrottel") begonnen haben. 😁


*Soft White Underbelly*
Man kann vielleicht argumentieren, dass *Blue Öyster Cult* auch nicht der grandioseste Bandname aller Zeiten ist, aber es hätte schlimmer kommen können! 
Quellen: StarsInsider, MSN, Wikipedia


----------



## Hope (18 Juli 2022)

Ui da waren einige neue Infos dabei. 

 Wobei ich sagen muß, manche "Orginalnamen" find ich gar nicht so schlecht oder sogar besser als die tatsächlichen Namen, "Smile" z.B. gefällt mir besser als "Queen". Danke fürs teilen SteveJ.


----------

